# Need GPU for 11000 max?



## abhinavmail1 (Aug 31, 2011)

Guys i need gpu . I have shortlisted msi 6850 OC edition-10350Rs smc price or sapphire 6870-10800Rs MD computers price. I need to ask few questions
1. Will my PSU handle these gpus.
2. Does these gpus are over kill for my moniter resolution 1600X900.
3.does these gpu fits in my cabby cm310.

Plz reply guys as i am going for purchase with in a week. Also suggest any other card wihich u consider better value for money( both amd and Nvidia)


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 31, 2011)

abhinavmail1 said:


> Guys i need gpu . I have shortlisted msi 6850 OC edition-10350Rs smc price or sapphire 6870-10800Rs MD computers price. I need to ask few questions
> 1. Will my PSU handle these gpus.
> 2. Does these gpus are over kill for my moniter resolution 1600X900.
> 3.does these gpu fits in my cabby cm310.



1. Better to stick with 6850(w/o OCing CPU).
2. nope. Oncoming games are GPU hungry.
3. Yes it will.

Get MSI 6850 Cyclone PE/OC.


----------



## abhinavmail1 (Aug 31, 2011)

Thanks buddy


----------



## Cilus (Aug 31, 2011)

Since you can spend upto 11K, my suggestion will be Sapphire HD 6870 @ 10.8K. It offers better performance than 6850 and better future proof solution.


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 31, 2011)

+1 for Sapphire HD 6870 @ 10.8K.


----------



## abhinavmail1 (Aug 31, 2011)

Look at psu in my saggy does it handle 6870


----------



## max_007 (Aug 31, 2011)

^^yes, it can for sure


----------



## sukesh1090 (Aug 31, 2011)

looking at this website the saga should be able to be able to easily handle 6870.
Radeon HD 6850 & 6870 review
So +1 for 6870.


----------



## abhinavmail1 (Aug 31, 2011)

Hey guys need the answer of one more question. How many 6pins and 8pins power connecters are needed to power up msi cyclone 6850 oc/pe. Does saga 500 have these connecters in sufficient numbers.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Aug 31, 2011)

try to get a MSI R6870 HAWK from smc. worth 11.5k


----------



## sumonpathak (Aug 31, 2011)

try the 6870...it needs two 4pin connectors...


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Aug 31, 2011)

abhinavmail1 said:


> Hey guys need the answer of one more question. How many 6pins and 8pins power connecters are needed to power up msi cyclone 6850 oc/pe. Does saga 500 have these connecters in sufficient numbers.



saga II 500 can power a 6870 easily


----------



## abhinavmail1 (Aug 31, 2011)

Thanks bro so i have decided to go for msi R6870 hawk


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 31, 2011)

My bad,  i had Jaskanwar Singh's case in mind as everyone where suggesting him to change the PSU(it was saga II 400W) for 6870...


----------



## vickybat (Aug 31, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> try to get a MSI R6870 HAWK from smc. worth 11.5k



Good suggestion jas.  Hawk is an overclocked 6870 and performs brilliantly.


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 1, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> My bad,  i had Jaskanwar Singh's case in mind as everyone where suggesting him to change the PSU(it was saga II 400W) for 6870...



But here it is saga II 500W.


----------



## topgear (Sep 1, 2011)

sumonpathak said:


> try the 6870...it needs two 4pin connectors...



I think you meant to say two 6-pin PCIe power connectors


----------



## heartripple (Sep 2, 2011)

abhinavmail1 said:


> Guys i need gpu . I have shortlisted msi 6850 OC edition-10350Rs smc price or sapphire 6870-10800Rs MD computers price. I need to ask few questions
> 1. Will my PSU handle these gpus.
> 2. Does these gpus are over kill for my moniter resolution 1600X900.
> 3.does these gpu fits in my cabby cm310.
> ...




The GPU will surely fit in to you cabinet in my old PC I was using a cheap VIP cabinet ... In that Cabinet my 9800GTX GPU was fitting very comfortably so don't worry and go ahead


----------



## abhinavmail1 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sure, in couple of days i will get my salary then i will place order at smc


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 2, 2011)

^^ After you receive your cabinet gpu (*corrected*), don't forget to post some pics here.


----------



## abhinavmail1 (Sep 3, 2011)

Buddy i am going to purchase gpu not cabby. But anyways thanks i will post d pics


----------



## reflexx20 (Sep 3, 2011)

@OP if possible buy the GPU from lynx-india....smc sucks.....today i bought sapphire 6850 for 8.8k from lynx........and the price of 6870 was 10.3k.....


----------



## abhinavmail1 (Sep 3, 2011)

For me smc is good .I got my rig from there( except odd and psu).


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Sep 3, 2011)

reflexx20 said:


> @OP if possible buy the GPU from lynx-india....smc sucks.....today i bought sapphire 6850 for 8.8k from lynx........and the price of 6870 was 10.3k.....



lynx prices are without vat. and no way smc sucks.


----------



## sumonpathak (Sep 3, 2011)

reflexx20 said:


> @OP if possible buy the GPU from lynx-india....smc sucks.....today i bought sapphire 6850 for 8.8k from lynx........and the price of 6870 was 10.3k.....



you my dear sir must read up a few more things bout Mr camel case...
lynx sucks!!!!


----------



## reflexx20 (Sep 3, 2011)

jaskaran bhai i have asked the price of 6870 personally at lynx and yes the prices on the site are without VAT but if you go to their shop, they have their another website which has the updated rates...........because when i asked the price of 6850 which i bought yesterday he told me 8.8k including VAT ........but if you see their site then its 9.2k without VAT which means approx. 9.6k......but see the difference ...


----------



## topgear (Sep 4, 2011)

reflexx20 said:


> jaskaran bhai i have asked the price of 6870 personally at lynx and yes the prices on the site are without VAT but if you go to their shop, *they have their another website which has the updated rates*...........because when i asked the price of 6850 which i bought yesterday he told me 8.8k including VAT ........but if you see their site then its 9.2k without VAT which means approx. 9.6k......but see the difference ...



^^ congrats for the sweet deal 

BTW, can you tell us the address of the another website of lynx ?


----------



## sumonpathak (Sep 4, 2011)

^^^i think he means the intranet shopkeeper uses as database


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 4, 2011)

reflexx20 said:


> @OP if possible buy the GPU from lynx-india....smc sucks.....today i bought sapphire 6850 for 8.8k from lynx........and the price of 6870 was 10.3k.....



People tend to say the opposite.


----------



## Cilus (Sep 4, 2011)

About Lynx, even I've heard that the actual price is lot lesser than the price quoted in their site. When I suggested a high end 1500K config to a person for Workstation system in Chandigarh, I mentioned SMC to him. But when the person went to Lynx-India, he found out that the price of some of the items like the AMD workstation Graphics card, i7 2600K were almost 2.5K and 0.8K lower than smc respectively. Some of the other components were also available in lesser price than smc.
I think if you're planning to buy from Lynx, 1st place the order and mail them asking about the latest updated price. In Lynx, ordering is little different, after the order they will let you know about the price and availability of the product and then if you're satisfied, perform the money transaction.


----------



## abhinavmail1 (Sep 4, 2011)

Guy saga 500 have two 4 pins,one 6 pin and one 8pine power connecters, i am using one 4pin so only one 4 pin is remaining and msi R6870 hawk needs two 6 pin power connecters to power up. As my psu is having only one 6 pin so how can i power 6870.

Is msi 6850 cyclone pe/oc require only one 6pin connecter?


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 4, 2011)

abhinavmail1 said:


> Is msi 6850 cyclone pe/oc require only one 6pin connecter?



Yes. They will also provide one 6pin to two 4pin molex connector converter in their package.


----------



## abhinavmail1 (Sep 4, 2011)

Yeap,so 6850 cyclone work fine on with my psu, but many of you guys suggested me msi 6870 hawk, as it require two 6pin power connecter and mine have only one so how it works with my psu.


----------



## topgear (Sep 5, 2011)

take a look at the above post 

you'll get this with the package :

*www.pchelpwebshop.co.uk/images/Adaptor_PCI_Express_Power_(dual_4pin_molex_to_6pin).jpg

I think you got the idea


----------

